

Working with the lisp community on IRC - gnosis
http://ryepup.unwashedmeme.com/blog/2008/01/07/working-with-the-lisp-community-on-irc/

======
lazyjeff
I think you've fairly accurate described the majority of irc channels related
to programming.

I've been running #winapi on freenode for over 6 years (writing windows
programs used to be the way to impress your friends before making websites or
apps became all the rage).

The only generalization I would make is that people on IRC are just the same
programmers you see at work. There are experts (but they don't consider
themselves experts), there are beginners, but it's mostly just people working
and listening in on anything interesting or to ask a question here and there.

